# آلة ميكانيكية تنتج طاقة كهربائية على مدار اليوم وبتكلفة مجانية



## إسلام علي (12 يوليو 2009)

*آلة ميكانيكية تنتج طاقة كهربائية على مدار اليوم وبتكلفة مجانية *

الثلاثاء، 23 ديسمبر 2008 - 16:12







المخترع السوري غياث الرفاعي 
تواصلا لمسيرة اختراعاته نجح المخترع السوري غياث الرفاعي في ابتكار آلة ميكانيكية كهرومغناطيسية تولد الطاقة الكهربائية على مدار 24 ساعة متواصلة بتكلفة مجانية تقريبا، وعمرها الافتراضي يتراوح ما بين السنة و14 شهرا، لتعاود العمل مرة أخرى بقطعة ميكانيكية بتكلفة بسيطة، وبطاقة 5000 واط A22.2أمبير و220 V فولت،50 H هرتز بتيار متناوب.

وحسب المخترع السوري فإن كل مواطن عربي يستطيع أن يحصل على الطاقة الكهربائية على مدار اليوم مجانا دون الحاجة إلى مصادر الطاقة المختلفة لتحويلها إلى طاقة كهربائية كالرياح أو مشتقات البترول كالبنزين أو الديزل أو الغاز.



يقول غياث الرفاعي: "الاختراع الجديد عبارة عن آلية ميكانيكية كهرمغناطيسية مهمتها توليد الطاقة الكهربائية على مدار 24 ساعة وهي تختلف جداً عن AMVITRE الالكتروني، فالآلية الجديدة بسيطة جداً في تصنيعها إذ لا تحتاج إلا منظم الجهد العالي أي V660 فولت لينخفض إلى V220 فولت ونحتاج إلى محولة الجهد من DC تيار مستمر إلى تيار متناوب ومحركV12 فولت لبدء تشغيل تلك الآلية المبتكرة، وخراطة وتسوية قطعة ميكانيكية وتحمل في رأسها قطعة فحمية صناعية لتدور مع المحرك ومكثف عامل تحسين استطاعة، وحافظة فحمية وملحية يتم عند دوران المحرك توليد الطاقة الكهربائيةV660 فولت ويدخل الأقطاب الثلاثة الموجب + ليدخل إلى منظم الجهد العالي ويدخل إلى محولة الجهد منDC تيار مستمر إلى تيار متناوب لينخفض إلى V220 فولت وبهذا نكون استهلكنا الطاقة الكهربائية مجاناً".

ويضيف الرفاعي: "حلم الشعب العربي قد يتحقق بامتلاك الطاقة الكهربائية بتصنيع هذا الجهاز تجاريا، وأنا مستعد لتوصيل الفكرة لأي مستثمر جاد، ومستعد لمناقشتها مع الأساتذة المتخصصين".

وفي آخر حديثة يتألم الرفاعي للواقع العربي بقوله: "كلنا نعلم أن الغرب عندما يخترعون شيئا ويصنعونه، فإننا نحن العرب نقتنع به اقتناعا تاما لنحصل على مصنوعاتهم واختراعاتهم بمبالغ باهظة الثمن، ولكن الجهات العربية المعنية لا تهتم بالمخترعات العربية، ولا يجد المخترعون التشجيع والدعم المالي لاختراعاتهم بهذا جئنا باختراعنا البسيط الذي كان حلم كل مواطن عربي بحاجة إليه".


http://www.mawhopon.net/ver_ar/news.php?news_id=4440


----------



## إسلام علي (12 يوليو 2009)

مفيش حد ابن حلال يعمل لنا الإختراع ده ونشوفه ع الطبيعة :d


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الخبر الرائع


----------



## علي طه (13 يوليو 2009)

تحية الف تحية لك ولمن يريد للأمة العربية الخير وأنشاءالله تجد من يتبنى مشرعك هذا من العرب الشرفاء


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (14 يوليو 2009)

يا رب يتنفذ و نشوفة.........


----------



## aimanham (16 يوليو 2009)

اذا قلنا ان الطاقه لا تفنی ولا تستحدث من العدم ....... فما الطاقه التی یعتمد علیها الجهاز المذکور؟ 
وکیف سیتم شحن البطاریه کلما فرغت؟؟
هل تم تنفیذ الجهاز ام انه مجرد افکار؟؟


----------



## aminabdulhady (18 يوليو 2009)

المشكلة ان كل واحد عنده فكرة عاوز مستثمر يتبناه ليبيع له الفكرة ولن يجد مستثمر و ستموت الفكرة بموته كمدا


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يوليو 2009)

> *المشكلة ان كل واحد عنده فكرة عاوز مستثمر يتبناه ليبيع له الفكرة ولن يجد مستثمر و ستموت الفكرة بموته كمدا*


السلام عليكم
أولاً الفكرة ليست فكرتي الموضوع منقول للنفع
ثانياً كلامك سليم جداً للأسف لأن الأنظمة االحاكمة الآن لا تضع البحث العلمي في قائمة المهام
مهتهم فقط الحفاظ على الكرسي
لعنهم الله ودمرهم


----------



## jassim78 (18 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع ولكنه ينقص الكثير من التفاصيل وهل مصدره متجدد ام لا الرجاء اتمام الموضوع


----------



## عصام نورالدين (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*آلة ميكانيكية تنتج طاقة بتكلفة مجانية*

تواصلاً لمسيرة اختراعاته نجح المخترع السوري غياث الرفاعي في ابتكار آلة ميكانيكية كهرومغناطيسية تولد الطاقة الكهربائية على مدار 24 ساعة متواصلة بتكلفة مجانية تقريبا، وعمرها الافتراضي يتراوح ما بين السنة و14 شهرا، لتعاود العمل مرة أخرى بقطعة ميكانيكية بتكلفة بسيطة، وبطاقة 5000 واط A22.2أمبير و220 V فولت،50 H هرتز بتيار متناوب.
وحسب المخترع السوري فإن كل مواطن عربي يستطيع أن يحصل على الطاقة الكهربائية على مدار اليوم مجانا دون الحاجة إلى مصادر الطاقة المختلفة لتحويلها إلى طاقة كهربائية كالرياح أو مشتقات البترول كالبنزين أو الديزل أو الغاز.
click="window.open(this.href,'','resizable=no,location=no,menubar=no,scrollbars=no,status=no,toolbar=no,fullscreen=no,dependent=no,width=950,height=650,status'); return false" href="/upload/image/engineering/111.jpg">




يقول غياث الرفاعي: "الاختراع الجديد عبارة عن آلية ميكانيكية كهرمغناطيسية مهمتها توليد الطاقة الكهربائية على مدار 24 ساعة وهي تختلف جداً عن AMVITRE الالكتروني، فالآلية الجديدة بسيطة جداً في تصنيعها إذ لا تحتاج إلا منظم الجهد العالي أي V660 فولت لينخفض إلى V220 فولت ونحتاج إلى محولة الجهد من DC تيار مستمر إلى تيار متناوب ومحركV12 فولت لبدء تشغيل تلك الآلية المبتكرة، وخراطة وتسوية قطعة ميكانيكية وتحمل في رأسها قطعة فحمية صناعية لتدور مع المحرك ومكثف عامل تحسين استطاعة، وحافظة فحمية وملحية يتم عند دوران المحرك توليد الطاقة الكهربائيةV660 فولت ويدخل الأقطاب الثلاثة الموجب + ليدخل إلى منظم الجهد العالي ويدخل إلى محولة الجهد منDC تيار مستمر إلى تيار متناوب لينخفض إلى V220 فولت وبهذا نكون استهلكنا الطاقة الكهربائية مجاناً".
ويضيف الرفاعي: "حلم الشعب العربي قد يتحقق بامتلاك الطاقة الكهربائية بتصنيع هذا الجهاز تجاريا، وأنا مستعد لتوصيل الفكرة لأي مستثمر جاد، ومستعد لمناقشتها مع الأساتذة المتخصصين".
وفي آخر حديثة يتألم الرفاعي للواقع العربي بقوله: "كلنا نعلم أن الغرب عندما يخترعون شيئا ويصنعونه، فإننا نحن العرب نقتنع به اقتناعا تاما لنحصل على مصنوعاتهم واختراعاتهم بمبالغ باهظة الثمن، ولكن الجهات العربية المعنية لا تهتم بالمخترعات العربية، ولا يجد المخترعون التشجيع والدعم المالي لاختراعاتهم بهذا جئنا باختراعنا البسيط الذي كان حلم كل مواطن عربي بحاجة إليه".


----------



## عصام نورالدين (20 أكتوبر 2009)

منقول من الرابط: 


http://www.mawhopon.net/ver_ar/news.php?news_id=4440


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (20 أكتوبر 2009)

عصام نورالدين قال:


> منقول من الرابط:
> 
> 
> http://www.mawhopon.net/ver_ar/news.php?news_id=4440


 
بارك الله فيك أخي مهندس عصام 

وبارك في جهد وعمل المهندس غياث الرفاعي..

وحقيقة كلٌ يسعى للحصول على طاقة ..
إن لم تكن مجانية فعلى أقل تقدير رخيصة..

اسأل المولى سبحانه وتعالى ان يكلل الجهود .. جميعها .. بالنجاح..

وفق الله الجميع لكل خير.​


----------



## فاتن الصفار (26 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك زميلنا المهندس عصام 
هل بالامكان تفصيل وتوضيح القطعة الميكانيكية + فحمية صناعية وكيفية ربطها مع المحرك
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## م سامى زكى (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*يجب علينـــا الاعتمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاد على أنفسنا *
*و
جزاك اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه خيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـرا*​


----------



## عصام نورالدين (26 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراً على مرورك يا دكتور محمد ................


----------



## عصام نورالدين (26 أكتوبر 2009)

قال النبي محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم : ليس المسلم بطعان ولا لعان ........ صدق رسول الله 

فيا أخي إسلام علي : 
إنما نقول أصلحهم الله وهداهم وهيأ لهم من يدلهم على الخير .......


----------



## المهندس عددنان (27 أكتوبر 2009)

يعني اكيد الأن السيد المهندس المخترع الجهار يشغل بيته بهذا الجهاز لو الأمر نظري وبس


----------



## جورج قاموف (28 أكتوبر 2009)

رائع:67: مذهل :14:ممتاز:81: حسن جميل :20:goooooood بس هذي هي مشكلة العرب نفكر ولا نعمل يعني لو يصنع هذا الاختراع على الطبيعه يكون رائع


----------



## asleh (31 أكتوبر 2009)

شكر
ا م. عصام على الالة الجدبدة نحن العرب عندنا كثير من المهندسين ولكن بحاجة الى ارادة سياسية لتنفيذ تلك الاخترعات


----------



## اطلب العلم (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*غيث الرفاعي*

مشكور على هذا الموضوع الجميل جدا :11:


----------



## هشام1985 (19 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخوتي انا اريد ان اجربة هده التجربة ولاكن لم افهم بعض الكلمات مثلا ماهية القطعة الفحمية
ارجو الاجابة
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## إسلام علي (21 يونيو 2010)

على فكرة يمكنك مراسلة إدارة موقع موهوبون لربطكم وتوصيلكم بالمخترع والاستفسار منه شخصيًا


----------



## احمد كريرو (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*اذا قلنا ان الطاقه لا تفنی ولا تستحدث من العدم ....... فما الطاقه التی یعتمد علیها الجهاز المذکور؟ 
وکیف سیتم شحن البطاریه کلما فرغت؟؟
هل تم تنفیذ الجهاز ام انه مجرد افکار؟؟*​


----------



## zaid zaid (15 نوفمبر 2010)

مع حبي واحترامي لكل انسان باحث في مجال العلم 
وبالتأكيد كل باحث يتمنى ان يعمل اشياء خارقة تنقذ العالم من كابوس نفاذ الطاقة والحلم في الحصول على طاقة رخيصة او مجانية ..
ولكن عتبي وعتبي وعتبي على كل باحث او محب للعلم يحكي اعلى من مستواه او يعلق تعليقات ايجابية من دون أن يتحقق ان كانت تلك الافكار فيها اي درجة من الصحة والحقيقة 
وكذلك عتب (واكيد سيزعل مني) الى صاحب المشاركة وكيف ينقل مثل هذا الموضوع الذي ليس له اية قيمة علمية ولايمكن تطبيقه ولا في الاحلام فكان حريا بناقل الموضوع ان كان قليل المعرفة بتلك العلوم عليه ان يسأل ويستفسر من ذوي الاختصاص قبل نقل مثل هذه المواضع التي تجعل العالم يضحك على تخلفنا وتجعل من بعض المشاركين المساكين العاطفيين المحبين للعلم ورفع شان العالم العربي فيبدأووون بالمديـــح والتهليل قبل ان يفهموا اوينجح الموضوع ... يا اخي ناقل الموضوع ويا اخي صاحب الموضوع الاصلي انا اكثر منكم حريص على رؤية اختراعات مهمة وعظيمة واتمنى ان تكون من عالمنا العربي وهنالك منها المزيد والحقيقي ولكن صدقوني ان مثل تلك المواضيع ترجعنا الى الوراء ولا تقدمنا الى الامام ابدا
انا اشتركت بهذا المنتدى اليوم وكلي الم ان اجد مواضيع بهذا المستوى بين مواضيع غاية في الروعة والاهمية
لاتزعل ياصاحب المشاركة فبالتأكيد ان قصدك شريف تماما وانا احس بشعورك وشعور كل غيور على عروبته ولكن ماكتبته المفروض يحذف من المنتدى اليوم قبل غدا كي لايلوث البقية الباقية من العقول الشغوفة للعلم الحقيقي
اكتب بالاحمر وكلي الم من خطورة الموضوع
تحياتي
زيد


----------



## aminabdulhady (16 نوفمبر 2010)

الراجل كاتب ( قطعة ميكانيكية - قطعة فحمية صناعية - حافظة فحمية وملحية )
وكاتب انه اخترع الجهاز بالفعل ومن يريد البرهان فعليه بالقدوم الى سوريا لرؤية الاختراع على الطبيعة
انا واثق ان هناك مليون مستثمر مخلص لديه الاستعداد لتمويل هذا الجهاز بشرط ان يكون الاختراع صحيح علميا
والله الموفق
أمين


----------



## ايهابووو (19 يناير 2011)

باالله عليكم اخوتي الكرام ان تتكرمو وتشرحو لي مبدأ عمل هذا المولد بالتفصيل انا لم افهم شيئا


----------



## ahmed es (19 يناير 2011)

قطعة فحمية صناعية هذا اشبه بقصة ميكى


----------



## moustafa helal (19 يناير 2011)

الموضوع جديد ورائع مشكور جدا اخي الكريم


----------



## انور الكهربائي (18 فبراير 2011)

اذا اراد الله ان يبتلي امة ابلاهم بقلة العمل و كثرة الجدل . كما هو حال العرب


----------



## tahabrahem (2 مايو 2011)

مشكور اخي هذه فكره جميله ويمكن تنفيذها بدون مستثمر او ممول للمشروع ماعليك سوى تنفيذها وعرضها وستجد انشاء الله الاف ممن يريدون تنفيذ المشروع (والذين يتفكرون بخلق السموت والارض ) (ص)


----------



## نعم (3 مايو 2011)

الى ان يقدم "المخترع" اثباتاً لعمل الفكرة التي تحطم اسس وقوانين فيزيائيه معروفه ومطبقة وناجحة من عشرات السنين، الى ان يقدم هذا الاثبات فالفكرة محض احلام وللأسف اعلامنا فيه من الجهلاء الكثير الذين يصدقون مثل هذه الترهات وينشروها دون علم ولا تثبت، و "المخترع" اما غير مختص وجاهل بما يقول او باحث عن شهرة مزيفة او يبحث عن شخص ما يستنزف امواله على فكرة لاحقيقة ولا اساس لها!
التصميم المعروض لايكلف بناء نموذج له شيئاً يذكر، فليصنع نموذجاً ويثبت الفكرة ان كان جاداً وسيجد ملايين العروض لتبني المشروع، اما القاء اي كلام على الناس وطلب تمويل ودعم فهذا كلام فارغ ولن يجد هو وامثاله عاقلاً يدعم هكذا افكار ومشاريع


----------



## safety113 (3 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا
بارك الله بك
الف شكر


----------

